# roaches and millipedes together?



## LayneNugget (Nov 4, 2006)

i have madagascar hissing roaches and a giant millipede kept in separate tanks now.  i have been told it is ok to keep the pede and roaches together in a single tank...but i wanna check with you experts before i do so.  the roaches fight with each other occasionally, will they leave the pede alone?  is the pede's hydrocyanide a threat to the roaches?  any info will help, thanks!


----------



## LayneNugget (Nov 6, 2006)

soooooo....no one has any input?


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Nov 6, 2006)

Personally I wouldnt, thats just me though, I keep most species in species specific containers/tanks, I wouldnt mix 2 completly different inverts in the same confined space, i cant think of any good reasons to? other than use up less room? 
Im not sure if the millipedes secretions could affect the roaches? they can burn small insects, so i imagine it would (im not sure if they'd affect roaches though) roaches could also eat the millipedes eggs, and disturb them during moulting, which could be potentially fatal for the millipede.


----------



## IguanaMama (Nov 6, 2006)

I keep small flying roaches that make tiny fast moving nymphs with a pair of giant millipedes.  The roaches are flourishing and the millipedes don't seem to be bothered.  I also have three B. giganteus nymphs in there too and a bunch of isopods.  Everything seems ok and the scale seems right. If one of the roaches would happen to crawl on the milli, I don't think the milli would even feel it.  Maybe not so the case with a hisser, however, I don't know.   I guess you could try it and if the milli is hidden or burrowed a lot, separate them.


----------



## Jinx13 (Nov 12, 2006)

I had hissers, discoids and a millipede living together fine for a long time, the hissers didn't seem to reproduce as quickly but I think that was more so because the discoids I had were very active and stressed them out. I never had any problems with the millided and the hissers though.


----------



## Vulgarteacup (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice they guys I’m defiant ordering a few golden millipedes now to hang out with my Halloween hissers and powdery orange isopods!


----------



## davehuth (Feb 18, 2020)

Vulgarteacup said:


> Nice they guys I’m defiant ordering a few golden millipedes now to hang out with my Halloween hissers and powdery orange isopods!


Hi – Just so you know, isopods and millipedes are not typically very good roommates. The isopods can cause some harm to the millies. Millipedes and hissers should be fine together as long as they have enough room/hides to get some distance for  "alone time" when they need it.


----------



## Vulgarteacup (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey thanks as of now the hissers are on their own I haven’t added the isopods yet I knew they were scavengers but didn’t think they’d go up against a large millipede I’ll probably have to choose either isopods or Millie’s with the hissers and start another enclosure.


----------

